# What's your setup?



## Tech Dawg (Dec 13, 2010)

Y used?


----------



## HS345 (Jan 20, 2008)

Tech Dawg said:


> Idk? I'm lookin for suggestions... I got a 24" and a smaller cheapy jobber + my trusty grinder sooooo I was thinkin about something in the middle that's not so heavy to lug around. Id like to get something with all the mitre set ups as well


When you say 12", do you mean a saw that will cut 12" tile? You don't mean a 12" blade, right?

How much are you looking to spend? 

Don't be embarrassed to post pics, we all started out somewhere.  I don't have a fancy schmancy saw, I run MK-101's.


----------



## HandyHails (Feb 28, 2009)

Tech Dawg said:


> Y used?


A higher end tile saw is $1000 plus new. You can find a quality used for a fraction of the price. Quality saws will last for decades.


----------



## Tech Dawg (Dec 13, 2010)

I meant like a 12" or so cut span with sliding table... the bridge saw I have is radial arm with 24" cut span and friggin heavy. Don't know what I wanto spend? Maybe not more than 1,200...


----------



## Tech Dawg (Dec 13, 2010)

I saw a guy setting tile at a supplier show room and he had an old mk with a sliding table but it had an attachment that layed tile flat on a 45 to cut inside and outside mitres for niche treatments... I thought it was sweet and I need more options.... ya know, spend more to get more


----------



## HandyHails (Feb 28, 2009)

Look into the Dewalt tile saw. Its big, but breaks down into easily handled components. Miters and bevels easily. I can usually set it up in the room I'm working in.


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

Saws in general:
http://www.contractortalk.com/f73/tile-rumors-88343/
http://www.contractortalk.com/f73/ad...ile-saw-86645/
http://www.contractortalk.com/f73/ne...wet-saw-25462/
http://www.contractortalk.com/f73/wh...ile-saw-80015/
http://www.contractortalk.com/f73/dewalt-wet-saw-79929/
http://www.contractortalk.com/f40/lo...ile-saw-86255/
http://www.contractortalk.com/f40/ti...dations-85971/
http://www.contractortalk.com/f40/ri...ile-saw-83884/


Smaller saws:
http://www.contractortalk.com/f10/tile-saw-79092/#post945302


----------



## Tech Dawg (Dec 13, 2010)

Ill check it out, but if I buy a dewalt tool, I'm changin my profile name to Mike Holmes


----------



## Paulie (Feb 11, 2009)

HandyHails said:


> I'll give you a hint. There is a Felker TM-75 on Ebay that has been sitting at $75 for a while w/ $35 shipping. If I were you, I'd try and get it. They come around rarely. Miter gauges on the sled are over rated. I used to have a cheapo bridge saw (QEP) and thought I loved it til I got a real saw. You should try doing some searches so you don't derail this thread.


Hell, I was going to take a road trip to Chicago to get a used one Angus was talking about. I think he probably took it out from under me.


----------



## HandyHails (Feb 28, 2009)

The funny thing about that saw is that if you look it up on Amazon, it has terrible reviews.


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

HandyHails said:


> The funny thing about that saw is that if you look it up on Amazon, it has terrible reviews.


Which one?


----------



## KennMacMoragh (Sep 16, 2008)

My setup is a beat up wheelbarrow and a dirty trowel :shutup:


----------



## HandyHails (Feb 28, 2009)

angus242 said:


> which one?


tm-75


----------



## LoFiMofo (Jan 12, 2011)

I prefer the Dewalt saws. I have Target saws but the convenience of the Dewalt is better. It's lighter, uses less water, easier to transport and has a nice system for minimizing the water overspray. I have had an issue with 3-4 of them but I have a Dewalt repair store in FTW that has warrantied every problem that has occurred. It's all preference. You need to spend about $1000+ on a saw that will last.


----------



## HS345 (Jan 20, 2008)

LoFiMofo said:


> I prefer the Dewalt saws. I have Target saws but the convenience of the Dewalt is better. It's lighter, uses less water, easier to transport and has a nice system for minimizing the water overspray. I have had an issue with 3-4 of them but I have a Dewalt repair store in FTW that has warrantied every problem that has occurred. It's all preference. You need to spend about $1000+ on a saw that will last.


The Dewalt saws are nice, but they are underpowered.


----------



## LoFiMofo (Jan 12, 2011)

I agree, they do have less power than the Target.


----------



## TileWizard (Jan 14, 2011)

you think targets have more power than Dewalt saws?

any way dewalt wet saws are fantastic, except that ive had to replace the motor brushes a few times(help forcing tiles threw blade).


----------



## HS345 (Jan 20, 2008)

TileWizard said:


> you think targets have more power than Dewalt saws?
> 
> any way dewalt wet saws are fantastic, except that ive had to replace the motor brushes a few times(help forcing tiles threw blade).


Dewalt saws have less power than any 1.5 hp, Baldor powered saw. They are nice saws, but the motor is weak.


----------



## HandyHails (Feb 28, 2009)

Mine definitely bogs down under hard porcelain.


----------



## LoFiMofo (Jan 12, 2011)

I still prefer them over Target.


----------



## Tech Dawg (Dec 13, 2010)

3 reasons y I like my Harbor Freight saw...
1. It was Free
2. Cuts tile
3. Makes me money

I would like to get one of those mk101's though, checked em out online n look pretty sweet.


----------



## HandyHails (Feb 28, 2009)

Rent one for a couple of bucks next tile job you do. Every rental place in country seems to offer the MK101 for rent. Good way to test drive if you have the availability.


----------



## Tech Dawg (Dec 13, 2010)

HandyHails said:


> Rent one for a couple of bucks next tile job you do. Every rental place in country seems to offer the MK101 for rent. Good way to test drive if you have the availability.


 I noticed your from Reading... I'll have to meet up with ya at Al's Diamond Cabaret:scooter:

I haven't been there yet:whistling


----------



## elevatethegame (Jan 19, 2011)

LoFiMofo said:


> I prefer the Dewalt saws. I have Target saws but the convenience of the Dewalt is better. It's lighter, uses less water, easier to transport and has a nice system for minimizing the water overspray. I have had an issue with 3-4 of them but I have a Dewalt repair store in FTW that has warrantied every problem that has occurred. It's all preference. You need to spend about $1000+ on a saw that will last.


Removed reply because there is an employee of Husqvarna within the contractortalk community who is better qualified to address these products.


----------



## HandyHails (Feb 28, 2009)

Tech Dawg said:


> I noticed your from Reading... I'll have to meet up with ya at Al's Diamond Cabaret:scooter:
> 
> I haven't been there yet:whistling



Used to be the ticket for lunch on a rainy day. Not so much any more. Jenna Jameson used to be a regular back when I used to go regularly. Used to be BYOB also. They did away w/ that and killed the place as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## HS345 (Jan 20, 2008)

Hot soup for lunch anyone? :biggrin:


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

Do you open it with tile nippers?


----------



## HS345 (Jan 20, 2008)

angus242 said:


> Do you open it with tile nippers?


Wet saw.


----------



## mwtradetool (Sep 24, 2010)

The T3 cuts through Healthy Choice like butta :chef:


----------



## opiethetileman (Apr 7, 2005)

haha greg i need to post the picture of me opening beer bottles in the mountains with a 22 rifle


----------



## HS345 (Jan 20, 2008)

opiethetileman said:


> haha greg i need to post the picture of me opening beer bottles in the mountains with a 22 rifle


Hey Opie, good to see ya. I heard you were unner the weather. You all better now?


----------



## HS345 (Jan 20, 2008)

mwtradetool said:


> The T3 cuts through Healthy Choice like butta :chef:


Yeah, Progresso too. :w00t:


----------



## HS345 (Jan 20, 2008)

Here's my method for drilling holes in porcelain. I usually use a piece of cbu for a guide, but all I could scrounge up on this job was a piece of drywall.

Hmmm, not sure why they're not loading in the correct order. Oh well, you figure it out.

Oops, posted this in the wrong thread. I see there's no delete post option. Oh Angus, could you move this post over to the "What's your setup" thread? :blush:


----------



## nhill2090 (Dec 11, 2010)

thats a decent idea using cbu for a guide. I usually just ease into it with the hole saw at a 45* angle to the tile and gradually flatten it out. 

how does the sponge in the hole saw work? I usually just hold a sponge to the side of the hole saw and gently release water as needed.


----------



## HS345 (Jan 20, 2008)

nhill2090 said:


> thats a decent idea using cbu for a guide. I usually just ease into it with the hole saw at a 45* angle to the tile and gradually flatten it out.
> 
> how does the sponge in the hole saw work? I usually just hold a sponge to the side of the hole saw and gently release water as needed.


You leave the sponge sticking out a little bit, which squeezes water initially. As the hole saw penetrates the tile, it keeps squeezing water out onto the tile. The guide acts as a dam to hold the water/slurry. Usually two dips per hole and I'm good. Hole saws seem to last a long time using this method.


----------



## mwtradetool (Sep 24, 2010)

Hey Greg, That is the first time I've seen someone keep the sponge in the bit. I am going to try that method here with the Raimondi Porcelain Pro Bits. That is a cool idea.


----------



## HS345 (Jan 20, 2008)

mwtradetool said:


> Hey Greg, That is the first time I've seen someone keep the sponge in the bit. I am going to try that method here with the Raimondi Porcelain Pro Bits. That is a cool idea.


it works like a champ rich, let me know how you like it.


----------



## Tech Dawg (Dec 13, 2010)

Any of you guys know anything about Pearl tile saws?
I get a flyer from GranQuartz and they have the Pearl 10" Co-Action tile saw at $699- down from $900... it seems to have some good features and weighs 60 lbs.

I also was checking out the tuscan leveling system, seems expensive but worth the investment... anyone using that as well?


----------



## GO Remodeling (Apr 5, 2005)

Greg, awesome idea! That's a keeper.

Tech,
Tuscan Leveling system is great. I have never seen or used the Ramondi system so can't compare.
I have an older Pearl which I like. I don't want to be lugging around heavier saws. The sliding tray on my saw has a drawback in it gets water outside of the tray on bigger tile. Perhaps the compound action of the newer saw takes care of that.


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

Tech Dawg said:


> Any of you guys know anything about Pearl tile saws?
> I get a flyer from GranQuartz and they have the Pearl 10" Co-Action tile saw at $699- down from $900... it seems to have some good features and weighs 60 lbs.
> 
> I also was checking out the tuscan leveling system, seems expensive but worth the investment... anyone using that as well?


Jarvis has one of those co-action saws and says he likes it. When I tried it I thought it felt too weird for my tastes but I'm sure you'd get used to it quickly.

TLS:
http://www.contractortalk.com/f27/tuscan-leveling-system-88268/


----------



## tbronson (Feb 22, 2010)

Tech Dawg said:


> Ill check it out, but if I buy a dewalt tool, I'm changin my profile name to Mike Holmes



Naw. I just caught his new show a while back. Looks like its all Milwaukee now. Speaking of which what a great gig. He goes in does his "Holmes Inspection" then hands off the grunt work to his side kick and his kids. No more actual work for him!


----------



## Tech Dawg (Dec 13, 2010)

Stopped at Dal today... couldn't resist :l

Can't wait to get this puppy crankin!!!


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

Enjoy!

Post a review when you get some time behind the wheel.

:clap:


----------



## Tech Dawg (Dec 13, 2010)

I haven't turned it on yet but I can tell that I'm in love...
Like the plunge cut
Like the co action, since u can use tray or pull blade towards you. Hope it lasts me a long time
Beats the hell outa my Harbor Freight special


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

Get a good blade for it.....

Raimondi T3; just saying


----------



## Tech Dawg (Dec 13, 2010)

They threw in a pearl porcelin blade so I'm thinkin ill use that on my next job


----------



## Tech Dawg (Dec 13, 2010)

Fun with PEX and Ditra! 
How's that for a portable splashguard??? 

I fired this puppy up and made some cuts on scrap tile layin around... what a dream! HP is great, easy control and minimal overspray... clean cuts and so on.


----------



## HS345 (Jan 20, 2008)

Tech Dawg said:


> Fun with PEX and Ditra!
> How's that for a portable splashguard???
> 
> I fired this puppy up and made some cuts on scrap tile layin around... what a dream! HP is great, easy control and minimal overspray... clean cuts and so on.


Nice! :thumbup:

Love the splash guard. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Tech Dawg (Dec 13, 2010)

HS345 said:


> Nice! :thumbup:
> 
> Love the splash guard. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


Angus will be proud of me...


----------



## GO Remodeling (Apr 5, 2005)

TD, Does that water feed have a valve? If not, throw one on and you can use just the right amount of water to get the job done. It also reduces the spray to a more acceptable level.

BTW, how much does it weigh?


----------



## Tech Dawg (Dec 13, 2010)

olzo55 said:


> TD, Does that water feed have a valve? If not, throw one on and you can use just the right amount of water to get the job done. It also reduces the spray to a more acceptable level.
> 
> BTW, how much does it weigh?


It does have a valve but I didn't play with it yet. It weighs round 60 pounds...


----------



## HS345 (Jan 20, 2008)

Just got some new eye and ear protection. My old muffs were gettin' pretty nasty. Gotta modify the new ones for listening to my MP3 players. 

I actually bought the goggles to get up over $25 for free shipping on Amazon, but they do work amazingly well. Very well ventilated for goggles, no fogging.


----------



## Evan1968 (Dec 5, 2010)

Love the mud/water flap on the saw Tech Dawg! 

Here's the new tool hauler i picked up late summer. Not going to put any shelves in it. Keeping it stock so i can use it for the motorcycles when i want to.:thumbup:


----------



## Tech Dawg (Dec 13, 2010)

Evan1968 said:


> Love the mud/water flap on the saw Tech Dawg!
> 
> Here's the new tool hauler i picked up late summer. Not going to put any shelves in it. Keeping it stock so i can use it for the motorcycles when i want to.:thumbup:


That guard has been working great! For large tile I have to unclamp the right side, but when the water hits the ditra it runs down into the slit in the pex and drains through back into the pan :thumbsup: I'm full of inventions but no patents... sweet trailer!!!! I was going to get a dump trailer but instead, I'm gonna eventually pick up one like yours and leave it bare to conceal trash inbetween dumps and for jobsite/ personal use (shhhhh)


----------



## Tech Dawg (Dec 13, 2010)

Was just straightening out the workshop


----------



## Tech Dawg (Dec 13, 2010)

Here's my personal/ appt truck..... its mine and I pay for it, but yeah right, its actually the wife's, LOL


----------



## opiethetileman (Apr 7, 2005)

its doesnt have HEMI:laughing::laughing:


My ear protection and glasses are for shooting IMAGINE THAT...........:clap:


How much was that saw todd??????? They dont sell pearl s here.......


----------



## HS345 (Jan 20, 2008)

opiethetileman said:


> My ear protection and glasses are for shooting IMAGINE THAT...........:clap:


Yep, mine do double duty. :gunsmilie::gun_bandana:


----------



## Tech Dawg (Dec 13, 2010)

Dude, my truck doesn't break down  and ya can't beat the Allison tranny :thumbsup:

The saw, stand, blade and other accessories was just under $1,100 bux. The 1 thing I would like to get for it is the table extension... that saw cranx, baby! I do wanna get one of those T-3 Angus blades for it soon


----------



## Tech Dawg (Dec 13, 2010)

Angus, how much and how long do those T-3 blades cost/last??


----------



## opiethetileman (Apr 7, 2005)

I think he is a sales rep for home depot


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

Evan1968 said:


> Angus...you weren't kidding when you said that Felker was a monster.


Yeah, and I broke it today :blink:


----------



## bazemk1979 (May 20, 2009)

opiethetileman said:


> I think he is a sales rep for home depot


 
I try to keep my tools clean,once a month if I have time I stop at the storage place and clean them up,but if not that than for sure twice a month I make sure I blow them with compressor,clogging dust inside can ruin the tool by raising heat and other stuff.


----------



## opiethetileman (Apr 7, 2005)

bazemk1979 said:


> I try to keep my tools clean,once a month if I have time I stop at the storage place and clean them up,but if not that than for sure twice a month I make sure I blow them with compressor,clogging dust inside can ruin the tool by raising heat and other stuff.


BAZ we are just ribbin ya man. I have a few sets of tools. My tile tools and they have a demo set of tools. Also a set of carpentry set of tools and levels.


Its good to see ya take care of your tools. they will last that way:clap:


----------



## HS345 (Jan 20, 2008)

Had to do a little improvisation the other day. I was doing a repair job in an occupied condo, the area was tented up pretty good, but I hate cup grinding without being able to use at least a high velocity fan pointed out. 

This is the bottom of a collated screw bucket, a cheap 4" cup grinder from Harbor Freight ($30) and my shop vac. Worked like a champ.

Just had a few high spots and some residual thinset to knock down, I had already peeled 90% of the thinset off with my Bosch Bulldog Extreme.


----------



## opiethetileman (Apr 7, 2005)

wow greg ...........sweet I can mod one of my ten grinder to one of thoose set ups....:thumbup:..........SWEET......I would use lataepoxy to the flange and build something. Where did ya get that blade???:whistling


----------



## HS345 (Jan 20, 2008)

opiethetileman said:


> Where did ya get that blade???:whistling


It's a cheapie from Harbor Freight, but the quality isn't bad, especially for thirty bucks. :laughing:

Granted, I only ground a few square feet.

It's obviously a two handed contraption, but it captured 99% of the dust.


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

Hey Greg, that's using the ole noodle! :thumbup:


----------



## Dutchman Tile (Feb 21, 2011)

cool! Thanks for the tip. Im gonna have to try this out on my grinder!


----------

